# Getting a vinyl cutter/printer



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, we are making our last purchase to add a vinyl cutter/printer. This is a Roland 24" cutter and printer. We took a look at it today and got a sample with our artwork. We will be picking it up in about a week so the new adventure will begin then. We already have orders for products from it so I am excited to get it up and working for us.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats.. Im sure you will enjoy..
What model is the roland.. i dindt know they made a printer/ cutter that was 24 inchs.. 
I love my rolands.. they are great machines


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice going Fred. Did you hear about the contest New Milford is having for the most refferal.. They are giving one away.. a roland 24.. Love to win that.. I think.. I sent them a lot of business with the iron all.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It is a 24 inch Roland color Camm PC600 Vinyl Cutter & Printer packaged along with an iMac G4 and all associated programs needed. We will also get training and a little support from the guy we are buying it from. While we are in the same business we are far enough away to not step on each other. We will also be getting some additional accessories and other misc stuff with it. 

It is 4 years old. I went down there yesterday and got a demo and agreed to purchase it. They are upgrading to a 54" that prints directly on sign banner material so no more heat pressing for him. For me this is good because I can print vinyl for both shirts and signs. This will complement my DTG printer for things that just don't work well with a DTG. 

I also got an order for metallic car signs yesterday so I am hoping I can print those up as well. I would think I could print on vinyl and stick it to the magnetic material. 

I did see the ironall challenge but figured Lou would win that one hands down!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The only thing I am having trouble with is finding current pricing and what it was new. It looks like used prices are running $2500-$3500 so we are in the ballpark. The G4 with a ton of software on it is an added bonus. The current Roland printer/cutters are running around $15K for something similar. The VersaCAMM VP-300 is what we had originally looked at.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

just remember.. that the cost of printing with these can be a bit high.. and the print heads are somthing that give trouble on these machines.. when it comes to cost to print a decal. It is gonna cost 2 to 3 times what a versa camm would cost to print.. 
Just a heads up.. There is info on them on the roland forum.. that you can join when you get your machine.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just purchase s Roland GX-24, and it works beautifully. I bought some sample vinyl material to use and to practice, and I messed up a few times, but I think I got it now. If you don't know how to use Illustrator or a vector program, your going to need to, inorder to use the vinyl cutter. I still use Transfer sheets to do complicated images on tees, but the vinyl ciutter works magic if your gjust doing letters or outlines of images.


----------



## 53productions (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool you just got a gx-24 im in the process of getting one myself but im having a hard time chooseing between roland and q-60 that signwarehouse sales , all the specs are better than the roland, downforce etc and it comes with a stand and its own software package deal thats supose to be better and more detailed than t he roland gx-24 final cut studio ,what would you rate the roland on a scale of 1 to 10 and what made you choose the roland did you shop around or did you go with the roland off the name also what heat press and tranferpapers do you use and why ?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info mysty. We will take a look at it.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Fred I think you made a great choice for a certain segmant of the market. Creativity horizons are huge and you'll find out many applications for the Printer/cutter with time. For a start you can forget about the vynil colors you have to stock and doing several color designs oneshot.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought I had read somewhere about it being hard finding ink or parts for that. It uses wax ribbons doesn't it?

Lou, when I saw that email from New Milford, I thought you should win it hands down. Maybe we should petition them.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I really love my new vinyl cutter. I did this earlier today. Even though cleaning took some time...the results are wonderful. To get this type of results you need to be able to know illstrator, and have patience..it took me about 6 tries to get it right. What do you guys think?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Cool....

Roland DGA is right here in our backyard in Irvine so we should be able to get reasonable support from them and their directs. We also have a very large sign wholesale supplier right here also in Orange. I think we will be ok. The price tag is right for us and we feel we will pay for it pretty quickly.

The printer uses both wax and resin for printing.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont know if sign mart in orange has the ribbons.. but i know that ordway has them on their web site..
Roland ColorCamm Ribbons from Ordway Sign Supply - (800) 967-3929

and they have the vinyl and such for them as well.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Donp25 said:


> I really love my new vinyl cutter. I did this earlier today. Even though cleaning took some time...the results are wonderful. To get this type of results you need to be able to know illstrator, and have patience..it took me about 6 tries to get it right. What do you guys think?


Awesome. I'd hate to weed it though.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

It really wasn't all that bad. I used the EZ Weed Vinyl material, and it was easier than I thought.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

fred i have a pc-600 as well and LOVE it  yes, the heads are fussy - you have to take what the manual says about head cleaning VERY seriously! (sez the woman who had to replace hers  ) but they produce beautiful work. carts are not hard to find - you can find them at beacon, directly from roland or directly from zero-nine. i use premium grade vinyl for adhesive decals, but there's also color-print (beacon) and a weedable paper for use with the wax carts (just found out about that today myself - gotta get some and try it out!) both of which are suitable for garment pressing. it also doubles as a spare plotter when needed. get whoever you're buying it from to throw in the widget thing-y (very advanced technical term there  ) that allows you to change the ribbon in the carts - refills are way less expensive and environmentally friendly


----------



## Twisted2 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just purchased a VP-300 should be here in a few days - How do you like it?


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

That design is hot!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Nice vinyl job!


----------



## vegas559 (Jul 23, 2008)

hahaha! +1


----------

